# Snow goose decoys



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone know of a good place to get my hands on some snow decoys for a good price


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

try texas rags...

real cheap and they work.

i think macks prarrie wings has them.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

All of the SW stores will be carrying GHG Full Bodies and TNT shells. They're aren't real cheap but they do work.


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/servlet/Categories


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Check out the most realistic snow goose decoy on the planet!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd see how the hunting goes before making a huge investment on snow dekes; I'd use baby diapers, and white trash bags, put them on a stick. They should get you thru the first season out here.

There was some of those Texas rag decoys on KSL under the hunting equipment category if you want those.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info guys. I can't wait to get into them.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Bullock Outdoors said:


> Check out the most realistic snow goose decoy on the planet!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Bullock Outdoors said:


> Check out the most realistic snow goose decoy on the planet!


In your opinion. :roll:


----------



## sprig (Feb 29, 2008)

This snow is great. Perfect timing. How long do you think it will take me to make 200 goose decoys out of snow? I need to know what time to get up before opening day.


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

sprig said:


> This snow is great. Perfect timing. How long do you think it will take me to make 200 goose decoys out of snow? I need to know what time to get up before opening day.


Dude I think you gotta have at least 1000. Need some Help :!:

I'll be up tuesday night at midnight. :lol:


----------



## sprig (Feb 29, 2008)

> Dude I think you gotta have at least 1000. Need some Help :!:


If I am going to need 1000 I will absolutely need some help. Are you offering? The bad news is I have no fields lined up or any plans except to go out to one of the public marshes. If I get to see some snow geese it will be a successful hunt for me. I have only seen snow geese while hunting once.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> If I am going to need 1000 I will absolutely need some help. Are you offering? The bad news is I have no fields lined up or any plans except to go out to one of the public marshes. If I get to see some snow geese it will be a successful hunt for me. I have only seen snow geese while hunting once.


 If everyone dress in white, and a white hat with a black bill you might do well with the potential number of hunter numbers. 10tenner


----------



## sprig (Feb 29, 2008)

What a great idea. If we could get say 20 people to meet and each hunter made 200 geese decoys out of the snow we would have the best spread of decoys in Utah.


----------

